# orkut.co.in Google Introduces Indian Edition of Orkut with Themes



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 28, 2008)

*www.labnol.org/wp/images/2008/05/orkut-india-themes.jpg



Some updates for Orkut - the most popular social networking site in India.

 Sasidhar informs that Google has officially launched the Indian edition of Orkut while Thilak discovers themes inside his Orkut account. You may not see them as Orkut themes are not enabled for everyone yet.
 The orkut.com site now redirects you to orkut.co.in if you visit this website from India. Orkut.in however remains a parked domain serving AdSense ads.



Source : *www.labnol.org/internet/favorites/google-launches-orkut-india-edition-with-themes/3423/


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 28, 2008)

I don't have the option in my account


----------



## Garbage (May 28, 2008)

Where can I find these themes ???


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

hmm..havent got any such options.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 28, 2008)

Kachra - specially optimized for Indians!


----------



## din (May 28, 2008)

Cool

I see themes

Instead of Orkut.com, type in orkut.co.in and on top (rt side) you can see it.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 28, 2008)

din said:


> Cool
> 
> I see themes
> 
> Instead of Orkut.com, type in orkut.co.in and on top (rt side) you can see it.




It's only available to certain users.. it will take time before everyone is able to access it.


----------



## din (May 28, 2008)

Here is mine

Click on the thumbnail for enlarged view 

*c1hqqq.blu.livefilestore.com/y1psoAPog3H74kWf2k_MXEUhVkc3x2HUtyRVf9tAXufhTCqvFWN9KSSpzoteMnsfzJ-s8mAg2d2T63bvnVuWU6I2Q/thumb-orkut-theme.jpg

Click here if you can't see the thumbnail image above.


----------



## phreak0ut (May 28, 2008)

I don't see for mine yet


----------



## nvidia (May 28, 2008)

Logged into my account after a few weeks, but i dont see any changes. Its just the same old boring social networking site.


----------



## din (May 28, 2008)

phreak0ut and nvidia

Tried orkut.co.in instead of orkut.com ?


----------



## nvidia (May 28, 2008)

^^Yeah.. Even if i type .com, it redirects me to .co.in
Maybe its exclusive to orkut lovers and not orkut haters


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 28, 2008)

i tried www.orkut.co.in but no option of themes yet for me 
^LOL


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 28, 2008)

It is available to only certain users yet 

Orkut.com will redirect to orkut.co.in for Indian Users


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

I dont really care, since I dont use orkut anymore. My account is still there, but since it was full of spam, and mass scrapping, I just abandoned it at that.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 28, 2008)

Nothing new in my account too.


----------



## amritpal2489 (May 28, 2008)

me 2.... nthng new.... but still..... i lk that blue theme....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 28, 2008)

boring.
there should be complete customization of home page/profile page like in myspace 

also when i see din's profile... its the same old theme.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (May 28, 2008)

trying orkut.co.in insd of orkut.com   i get redirctd to orkut.com


----------



## sam_1710 (May 28, 2008)

well.. my home page's 
	
	



```
*www.orkut.co.in/Home.aspx
```
 ... But im not gettin the themes..


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

There are 12 themes now. 4 are available, rest - it shows coming soon !


----------



## iinfi (May 29, 2008)

^^correct .. i have it too


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 29, 2008)

Cant remember when i last login to my account, ok i will check my account tomorrow. BTW, thanks for the news


----------



## gary4gar (May 29, 2008)

Nothing in here


----------



## mind021 (May 29, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> I dont really care, since I dont use orkut anymore. My account is still there, but since it was full of spam, and mass scrapping, I just abandoned it at that.



newsettings of orkutallows youto stop spams n mass scrapping
go n check dude...these changeswere activated long time  back


----------



## blueshift (May 29, 2008)

Now they must allow customization of webpages.


----------



## ThinkFree (May 29, 2008)

sam_1710 said:


> well.. my home page's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same with me


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

mind021 said:


> newsettings of orkutallows youto stop spams n mass scrapping
> go n check dude...these changeswere activated long time  back



Which setting to disallow mass scrap ?

I see allow scrap from friends only, already set that - by that most spam will be avoided, thats good.


----------



## netguy (May 29, 2008)

For me too....!!
I got 4 themes to use....!

and am using one already 

But my friend still unable to get this option


----------



## Maverick340 (May 29, 2008)

Wow .. orkut just went to intolerably pathetic from tolerably pathetic .
fb is better for keeping in touch. I wish Orkut was not part of Google.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 29, 2008)

*Everytime changes happen in Orkut, they take time to effect to all users. Talk about any feature
*
1. Skin Change last time
2. The User Title Option
3. And now this Theme thing


----------



## trublu (May 29, 2008)

Din,have u joined some community that claims to use diff. themes?


----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

No, I didn't join any such community. Why ?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2008)

Hmm, I'll try it. I log in once in a month though, I'll try it later.


----------



## dissel (May 30, 2008)

may be I am wrong,

Theme Tab only available now if user use gmail A/C to log in orkut....just discovered.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 30, 2008)

dissel said:


> may be I am wrong,
> 
> Theme Tab only available now if user use gmail A/C to log in orkut....just discovered.



You are wrong. I login using yahoo a/c & theme tab is visible whereas it's absent in my friend a/c who uses gmail.
The orkut is taking time to upgrade user's a/c.


----------



## trublu (May 30, 2008)

din said:


> No, I didn't join any such community. Why ?



No,just asking.coz i get a lot of scraps(forwarded by others) like:


> HEY..NEW DEEPIKA PADUKONE's THEME RELEASED!!
> Its Simple To do This...
> 
> Check this Community Description and enjoy:
> ...


----------



## Cool G5 (May 30, 2008)

^^Better stay away from such communities and scripts. They unknowingly add lots of crap communities to your profile. My friend is a victim of such script.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 30, 2008)

me too hav no themes option  but some of my frnds hav........dat winter theme looks cool.


----------



## neelu09 (May 30, 2008)

@trublu: I once ran such a script and it took alot of time to finish so i canceled it in between and when i came back i had joined 53 crap communities automatically so better stay away from them........


----------



## dreams (May 31, 2008)

I have got the option..it's displayed as change theme at the top right hand corner before your email address. Cool themes.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 31, 2008)

No themes here


----------



## csczero (May 31, 2008)

hmm i have that option ........ nice change


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 31, 2008)

Not yet enabled for me too


----------



## neelu09 (May 31, 2008)

guys check this site out.........
*www.orkutplus.org/2008/05/hack-enjoy-10-orkut-themes-before-they.html


----------



## hsr (May 31, 2008)

^^ this is all fakes coz it's werid that it only available for some... after all, i have an ever changing ip and still, i don't get any damn theme! just check your scrap book there will be a spam message like this... hey cool ____ theme released check it out (followed by a preview) and a link to join a community... It is just like the scrap flooder that made us join communities that we don't even know!


----------



## neelu09 (May 31, 2008)

^^^dude even i thought this.....and you might have read in my earlier post telling about same to  trublu but this is for real....i've tried it and it works...i can post a screenshot if you like


----------



## hsr (May 31, 2008)

^^ well, you can tell me how to get it! and send a snapshot or giv me ur gtalk id now...


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 31, 2008)

orkut themes.. 
*www.imagehost.ro/thumbnail.php/3118023348416889403a5.JPG


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 31, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> guys check this site out.........
> *www.orkutplus.org/2008/05/hack-enjoy-10-orkut-themes-before-they.html



Hmm! Nice.

Checked script source and they seem to be OK! without any malicious code


----------



## hsr (May 31, 2008)

offtopic : +1 with Rockstar's signature.... REMOVE RED FONT


----------



## neelu09 (May 31, 2008)

^^^^so wat do you want in screen shot ....i mean what will convince you its real


----------



## krates (Jun 1, 2008)

i have a option for themes in my edit profile option

*img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cxcsq8.png


----------



## hsr (Jun 1, 2008)

okay, nw im using greasemonkey to browse orkut with themes! can tweak the imagefiles to get my own theme!


----------



## krazzy (Jun 1, 2008)

I can see the themes. But they are not all that great to be honest.


----------



## hsr (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay Mystery solved......
it is in your edit profile with a tag theme or for the lazy ones here is the link for changing the theme... and this is available for all orkut users...
*www.orkut.co.in/EditSkin.aspx
*MODS CLOSE THE THREAD>>>>>>*


----------



## trigger (Jun 4, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> Okay Mystery solved......
> it is in your edit profile with a tag theme or for the lazy ones here is the link for changing the theme... and this is available for all orkut users...
> *www.orkut.co.in/EditSkin.aspx
> *MODS CLOSE THE THREAD>>>>>>*


 
NO... this isn't correct. did you test it?

pls don't claim anything absurd.. which you haven't tested or you don't know... 
below is the error message after going through this url,

*img158.imageshack.us/img158/2271/123zg8.th.png


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 4, 2008)

Guys,

Have patience... Orkut (Google) never apply any change to all the users at a time..

They make slow update and apply new things to all users in batches... or rather say they go for safe way to implement things..

It can also be said for boosting that they have such a huge user base.. that for applying any new change, it takes them many days ... lol...


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 4, 2008)

[Update]
Orkut is Just Testing this feature. This time the choose Indian users for the Test. If this is found successful it would be enabled Site wide to all users of world. 

And for all choose who are dying to *try* this new feature. Please create a new account and see yourself.
Orkut themes are there in all new accounts. Just make sure your country is set to INDIA.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 4, 2008)

Again some new feature to add pic( namely...photos of her/him/me), check it out guys...
But there is no upload button


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 4, 2008)

While using opera, I could'nt access the themes, but when I opened it in IE suddenly I noticed that there was a change theme option on the top left of my orkut page !


And by the way, my country is set to England, but I surf from India. Maybe they understand that we are Indians from our IP addresses.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 4, 2008)

GeekyBoy said:


> While using opera, I could'nt access the themes, but when I opened it in IE suddenly I noticed that there was a change theme option on the top left of my orkut page !



I was able to see the theme options in my Opera 9.27.


----------



## hsr (Jun 4, 2008)

Guys, i personally tested it... here is the link to my profile 
*www.orkut.co.in/Profile.aspx?uid=18357694402861182141
and near your e-mail id, a new link will come "get this theme" just clickit, for your convenience, i removed the referal id. also look in your edit profile page...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the news. Now I have the option of "change theme" in the homepage.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 4, 2008)

It is now activated on my profile too (finally). It seems i couldnt see the *change theme* option because i had selected low bandwidth in Orkut settings.


----------



## neelu09 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Again some new feature to add pic( namely...photos of her/him/me), check it out guys...
> But there is no upload button



u mean the photos of me button........head to *www.orkutplus.org/2008/06/now-add-tags-to-your-photos-on-orkut.html


----------



## swordfish (Jun 6, 2008)

i dont have themes option


----------



## roshan1236a (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes the themes are really cool indeed. However a lot of themes to come yet. We will wait for the best to happen. The themes being cool occupies lots of bandwidth which is not acceptable for limited and slow users. Moreover Facebook is providing online booking for restraunts Orkut is still behind.



swordfish said:


> i dont have themes option



pls go into the acc which has the theme and click the option "get the theme"


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have disabled themes & apps in my account.
Orkut is good without them.


----------

